
Real-time updates to Meteor from Postgres - paulsb
http://www.lshift.net/blog/2013/02/25/real-time-updates-to-meteor-from-postgres
======
debergalis
[meteor dev] This is very cool, especially the use of NOTIFY.

I have a different approach on a branch where I drive a Meteor.publish
directly by polling postgres, instead of using an intermediate server-side
MongoDB collection. Need to package that up and get it out.

